# Malaysia vs thailand



## NORM123

Looking to retire. Found a place in Pattaya for a furn single for $250 a mo, 2 pools, several restaurants. Any places in Penang like this. Things to do for a single guy? Many expats? Health ins? Things to do? Which place is more expensive? Thanks!


----------



## Serendipity2

NORM123 said:


> Looking to retire. Found a place in Pattaya for a furn single for $250 a mo, 2 pools, several restaurants. Any places in Penang like this. Things to do for a single guy? Many expats? Health ins? Things to do? Which place is more expensive? Thanks!



Hi Norm,

One issue will be your visa. Easy to get and renew in Malaysia and hard in Thailand. You can get an ? O-A visa good for a year but need to get while in the US. After the first year you will need to keep THB 800,000. on deposit in a bank. Malaysia is fairly easy - you can get renewable 90 day visas and keep renewing or they have a MM2H visa [Malaysia My 2nd Home] Go to Malaysia site of this blog and search out Tumbleweed's posts on the program - she's very knowledgeable as she lived there for over 2 years. The MM2H was attractive whether you were over 50 or under [different financial requirements for each] but they raised the cost to those over 50 years of age. The good news re Malaysia is you can buy and own property outright and you do not need to be a citizen or participate in the [email protected] program. I could arrive tomorrow and buy a home! So could you

Costs are pretty comparable for food and rent. I think perhaps a bit cheaper on rent in Pattaya and the food is considerably cheaper in Penang - they have what are called "hawker" stalls and that is where most eat. I'm told the food is fabulous and you have a range of Chinese, Indian, Indonesian and other cuisines that are very cheap and readily available. 

Thailand is probably 98% [my guess] Buddhist and Malaysia is about 60% Moslem with Hindi, Buddhist and Christians making up the rest. Two different countries but Malaysia is far more multi-ethnic. The good news is they're right next to one another so you could alternate every 3 month and keep riding the visa train or get a retirement visa for Thailand and spend half there and the other half in Malaysia. At the end of the year you'll probably find you like one better than the other. Good luck 

Serendipity2


----------



## Dave O'Dottu

NORM123 said:


> Looking to retire. Found a place in Pattaya for a furn single for $250 a mo, 2 pools, several restaurants. Any places in Penang like this. Things to do for a single guy? Many expats? Health ins? Things to do? Which place is more expensive? Thanks!


Both countries have deals for retirees. If memory serves thailand requires you have a minimum amount like 800,000 Baht in one of their banks or a minimum monthly income or both. 

Thailand is much more exciting. They know how to party there, especially for a single guy. There is greater range of products sold in Thailand. You can actually do considerably better than $250 a month for a serviced apt. in Thailand if you don't insist on Pattaya.


----------



## Etherus

My wife and I lived for 4 years in Thailand on Koh Phangan but have decided that it is not the place we want to hang our hat for a number of reasons. The lifestyle in Thailand is more centred around bars and bar girls whereas Penang has a lot more culture although suffice it to say, it still lacks any real sophistication. The expats in Penang are quite different to those in Thailand, perhaps because they are at a different level of economic independence and civic responsibility, or at least that is my very general observation. 

Price wise, I would say about the same, perhaps more for somethings than others such as alcohol but less for household services.

The legal process in Malalysia is based on British law and although tends to be cumbersome, does not appear as corrupt as it is in Thailand. I have much more faith in the lawyers and accountants following the law in normal business processes than I ever did in Thailand. If you fall foul of the law in Thailand which you can do since everything is the fault of the farang, even in traffic accidents, you will get through the process if you can pay and don't make too much song and dance about having to do that it would seem. It is just part of Thai life and the way things happen. A lot of people completely miss all of that however when you get caught in it, my observations from afar have been that it is not pleasant. 

You can buy property in your own name, I have just concluded a deal and now have the keys so speak from experience. I was looking at the same in Thailand however you cannot own outright (condo's might be different) the process is poorly protected and the law seems to be changing constantly. A lot of people I know are now sitting in precarious positions due to retrospective changes that their lawyers said would never happen. 

I have even established a company whereby I can work at property renovations on heritage buildings and feel comfortable with the whole process being above board.

Hope that helps for a quick appraisal of some of the differences.


----------



## Serendipity2

Etherus said:


> My wife and I lived for 4 years in Thailand on Koh Phangan but have decided that it is not the place we want to hang our hat for a number of reasons. The lifestyle in Thailand is more centred around bars and bar girls whereas Penang has a lot more culture although suffice it to say, it still lacks any real sophistication. The expats in Penang are quite different to those in Thailand, perhaps because they are at a different level of economic independence and civic responsibility, or at least that is my very general observation.
> 
> Price wise, I would say about the same, perhaps more for somethings than others such as alcohol but less for household services.
> 
> The legal process in Malalysia is based on British law and although tends to be cumbersome, does not appear as corrupt as it is in Thailand. I have much more faith in the lawyers and accountants following the law in normal business processes than I ever did in Thailand. If you fall foul of the law in Thailand which you can do since everything is the fault of the farang, even in traffic accidents, you will get through the process if you can pay and don't make too much song and dance about having to do that it would seem. It is just part of Thai life and the way things happen. A lot of people completely miss all of that however when you get caught in it, my observations from afar have been that it is not pleasant.
> 
> You can buy property in your own name, I have just concluded a deal and now have the keys so speak from experience. I was looking at the same in Thailand however you cannot own outright (condo's might be different) the process is poorly protected and the law seems to be changing constantly. A lot of people I know are now sitting in precarious positions due to retrospective changes that their lawyers said would never happen.
> 
> I have even established a company whereby I can work at property renovations on heritage buildings and feel comfortable with the whole process being above board.
> 
> Hope that helps for a quick appraisal of some of the differences.



Etherus,

Thanks for the 'boots on the ground' summary. I love Thailand as well and the people [most] are lovely but you're right - it's very easy to get in a jam as a farang and unpleasant at the very least. About the only advantage to Thailand is that you usually CAN buy your way out of trouble - provided you have enough money. I've only been to KL in Malaysia but my sense is that it's far better run as a country [excepting taxis after 5 PM or when it's raining which is a scandal] and not corrupt and, as you point out, you can openly buy and own property. Two countries so very different right next to one another. Maybe living half a year in one and the other half in the other? 

Serendipity2


----------



## Dave O'Dottu

I would correct a few things said. The OP is looking to rent not buy at least judging from his post. In Thailand there is an infrastructure built up of "serviced apartments." For fixed costs like rent and laundry one can pay up to twice as much in Malaysia as Thailand. If you don't plan on buying property, thailand's restrictions will not be a problem. If you plan on setting up a business, there are "ways" to do this. 

Both countries are corrupt, Malaysia is not "clean" compared to Thailand. It is just that we, as expats, cannot easily see the corruption of Malaysia. The Thais set up their legal system, at least superficially, using the same European consultants--British, French, Germans. 

You also have to be careful about getting in angry shouting matches with thais because it is not accepted as it is in some western countries. 

The lifestyle in Thailand is not, as some say, centered around bars and bargirls. That is like saying the England is based on prostitution because there are some prostitutes there. 

The tourist bars exist in only certain sections that you find in some thai towns, not all. Malaysian towns also have these facilities (called Health Clubs) but they are much more hidden, more expensive, and less fun. Thailand just does not feel they should be hidden, so thailand is more honest than malaysia or for example america. But if you want to make connections with the official straight world, you have to be discreet about whom you are seen with in public. 

The vast base of the thai population is doing the same as everyone else-working regular jobs, maintaining their families. You can connect to this and see it in towns like Chiang Mai or Mae Sai. You never have to go to the areas where the tourist bars are or where service girls operate. Chiang Mai has many expat civic groups, including those of its american, british and french communities. They have many social activities -- sports, educational, charitable. Just read in the local news sections of Chiang Mai news or other local newspapers. Chiang Mai is also big enough that it is not dominated by its short time tourist trade.


----------



## JohnTB

NORM123 said:


> Looking to retire. Found a place in Pattaya for a furn single for $250 a mo, 2 pools, several restaurants. Any places in Penang like this. Things to do for a single guy? Many expats? Health ins? Things to do? Which place is more expensive? Thanks!


 Hello, I am an expat in Thailand as well. And, I am looking at Penang too... but, in the meantime, would you share with me the name of the aopartment/Soi name, you gound in POataya at $250 (as you described here). Everything I look at is higher...


----------



## Mick-1

I've been to both countries several times and frankly, I can not compare the two. Malaysia seems a lot more organized, cleaner, safer. There are less scams in Malaysia. Everything in Thailand seems to be geared towards Farangs and how to make a buck off of them. But Malaysia is not like that. Not to my experience anyway.

As far as costs go, Malaysia seems a little cheaper. This only for food and beverages, as I have not looked into buying or renting property in Thailand. Hotel costs seem to be about the same.

As for the locals, I have had a far better experience with Malaysians than Thais. Again this might be because of the fact that the Thai economy is so much based on tourists and the money that is made off of them.

For 'settling down' I would take Malaysia.


----------



## united954

So i see this post is a little old but seemed to be the very thing i was looking for views on.

Originally from UK, lived in USA for 12+ years with wife from Asia who has lived in USA for 12+ years. 

So currently we have a condo in BKK (5 yrs now fully paid for), been kind of using that as a base for living off and on and vacations. Its by the river in an older building, it serves it purpose but not somewhere we would like to live longer. We always use public transport or taxis to go places else rent a car. Also lived in BKK during the last military coup, the huge flood and when the red shirts went on their rampage in the city. So we seen a few of the bad things, then again living in the UK in the 70's and 80's saw a fair share of riots. We've visited other parts of the country as well.

I work from home, so all i need is broadband and GSM wireless coverage and i am set. Transportation wise i fly Star alliance carriers when i need to go anywhere which is about every 6 weeks.

Currently with economic climate and increased gun violence in schools in the US, the US is seemingly being less attractive especially for my wife as we have a little one. So we are contemplating moving to either Thailand or Malaysia for 2 reason:

a) Kind of retire - I'll still work for probably another 15 years getting my US salary and keeping (if they exist) my US health insurance but i rather make my $ go further when i retire and be settled in when i do.
b) Send the little one to school.

We'll probably go back to the USA when school is out and live in our house we have now.

So looking at the 2 countries we have kind of put these things together:

Thailand - Probably go for the retirement visa, so still a few years off until then. Contemplating living in BKK or Hua Hin / Chan Am areas currently. School wise either international school or (dad) doesnt even mind local schools but maybe thats not a smart idea. 


Positive: BKK Airport has major star alliance connections. We kind of know something about BKK and Hua Hin. I know how to get broadband, wireless.


Negative side: We have a lack of Thai language skills (not really been to much of a problem yet) and we cant buy a house on land. 

Malaysia we have only ever visited for vacation and then its only been KL. Would either live KL or JB. Seems MMSH will be the scheme i would go for there.


Positive: Seems to be more English spoken there and i gather more aspirations to become a western country. I can own a house if i want.


Negative: KL airport was very nice and modern but i just got the impression that the connections where not there. And not a star alliance hub. But if I was in JB i could make the treck to Changi and theres no complaints there.

So given all that, suppose the top things we are looking for are:


Good schools
Good health care 
Easy transition
Getting value for the dollar


----------



## Etherus

Hi United

I would suggest you do take a look at Penang. I find KL to be too big and too spread out for my needs. You need a cut lunch and thermos just to travel around the city. Penang has everything you need with a large resident expat and expat tourist community all within 20 miles.


----------

